# Painting Interior



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

How do I prep the interior for paint? I am trying to paint all the panels and most 

trim black. I will leave the seats for a pro, but I think I can handle painting the 

rest of the interior. Please let me know some steps on doing this, like how to

prep? what type of paint to use? do I use primer? lol let me know


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

for the plastic just sand them lightly with like a 320 grit and degrease them good. i like ot use a adhesion promoter (bulldog works good) and a good quality dye like SEM


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 17 2006, 11:57 PM~6777802
> *for the plastic just sand them lightly with like a 320 grit and degrease them good. i like ot use a adhesion promoter (bulldog works good) and a good quality dye like SEM
> *


HMMM! i ALWAYS JUST SCUFFED WITH A RED SCUFF PAD THEN WASHED WITH SOAP AND WARM WATER THEN USED SEM DYE RIGHT OVER IT, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH FLAKING OFF YET! THE ADHENSION PROMOTER WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA THO!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 17 2006, 10:00 PM~6777827
> *HMMM! i ALWAYS JUST SCUFFED WITH A RED SCUFF PAD THEN WASHED WITH SOAP AND WARM WATER THEN USED SEM DYE RIGHT OVER IT, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH FLAKING OFF YET! THE ADHENSION PROMOTER WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA THO!
> *


thats exactly how i did my regal cept i used adhesion promoter. its held up to 100 degree sun, rain, and sill looking good after a year


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 18 2006, 12:11 AM~6777884
> *thats exactly how i did my regal cept i used adhesion promoter. its held up to 100 degree sun, rain, and sill looking good after a year
> *


thanks for all the info homie, where could I find al these products? I went to my local Advance Auto Parts store :uh: and they didnt have shyt?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

scuff pads you can get any where look in the kitchen section of your store

same with the paint look in the spray paint section


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

To make your plastics look like as smooth as your fenders you have to go this route:
Things you'll need if your plastics have a mild or severe grain pattern on the plastics: 

*80 grit sandpaper 
*180 grit 
*320 grit 
*400 grit 
*1000 
*1500 grit 
*2000 grit 
* you'll gonna need a gallon of a product callled "slick sand" gonna cost you around $65..this product will need to be sprayed through a spray gun 
* your also gonna need a wax and grease remover (dont use Laquar thinner it leaves a oily residue) 

so lets get started..!!!! 
Lets start with your A pillar plastic, get your 80 grit and sand the hell out of it, the more you sand the grain the better the end result. After you have it sanded with 80 grit apply the slick sand to the plastic allow to dry 
(make sure its dry)......next sand the pillar with 180 grit until it feels smooth to the touch, apply a second coat of Slick Sand....allow to dry....your plastic should be pretty smooth at this point, so sand with 320 until it feels like a babies ass........Now get out bucket of water and use your 400 grit sand paper, sand with wet 400 until it feels ultra smooth...... 

Its time for the easy part paint: 
Since we have been using slick sand there is no need to use any primer there will not be any issue with adhesion at this point..... 
So wipe your plastic piece with the wax and grease remover to get all the fingerprints and oils off..... 
Next lay down your base color allow to dry 
Next take out you 1000 grit sand paper and sand the base to remove any any inperfections that may be there....BE VERY CAREFUL....not to sand the edges or burn through the base color.....it will have to be repainted if you sand through the base color........!!!! 
Next break your wax and grease remover back out and wipe it again...... 
Now its time for the clear coat, apply the clear so it looks wet....... ALLOW TO DRY...!!!!! at this point you should have some bad ass plastics..... 
Finally break out your 1500 grit sand paper and remove all dirt that may have wondered into your paint. Then sand with 2000 Grit to remove for the ultimate slick finish be very careful when sanding not to "burn" through......now machine buff for a show stopping interior for your G Body....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

dose any one know how well krylon fusion works ?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey SteadyMobbN...

when you are talking about painting the plastics, are you using the SEM dye like everyone else or are you painting with the same paint from the exterior? i'm asking this cause i know i'd probably want a perfect color match that probably wouldn't be available in the vinyl dye...

also when using this method, does it crack or flake at all? do you have to be extra careful with the panels not to bump 'em too hard or scratch them? 

and lastly, do you have any pics of an interior done this way? it would pretty much look like a glassed dash or something right?

thanks in advance...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

The technique I'm talking about will make your plastics look like the exterior, Painted base coat clear coat....if you follow my steps, you will not have any problems with adhestion. Your plastics can really take a beating probably more that you'd think. It will not crack or peel and it will look great for years....Most new cars have painted bumpers and plastics so its not a stretch to do it yourself....it is VERY time comsuming work....but its worth it in the end....

I have used SEM products in the past and for just a color change it looks ok.















































Heres some candy for your eyes....


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn homie that shits clean... is that your truck or did you just do the guts? i guess i'ma have to start taking shit apart and get it all painted... thanks for the info!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

so if i take a stock car to do this iitll worK?? some of those dashes look fiberglassed


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 18 2006, 03:53 AM~6778772
> *To make your plastics look like as smooth as your fenders you have to go this route:
> Things you'll need if your plastics have a mild or severe grain pattern on the plastics:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Going to try this for sure ....


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 19 2006, 01:40 PM~6785660
> *so if i take a stock car to do this iitll worK?? some of those dashes look fiberglassed
> *


You really can just sand the FACTORY plastics!!!!! and paint them like a fender


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 19 2006, 02:20 PM~6786443
> *You really can just sand the FACTORY plastics!!!!! and paint them like a fender
> *


you really dont need to take them pass 400 grit...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 19 2006, 09:02 PM~6788849
> *you really dont need to take them pass 400 grit...
> *


no doubt, maybe he was talking about wetsanding and polishing them too or something :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

should you sand the plastic before you paint it ? or just clean it then paint it ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by row-killa-duece_@Dec 19 2006, 10:23 PM~6789054
> *should you sand the plastic before you paint it ? or just clean it then paint it ?
> *


if your just painting it, scrub it down with a scuff pad, sanding it like talked abotu above is just to make it smooth to shoot it liek the outsid eof the car


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^^ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ^^^^^^^


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 20 2006, 01:17 AM~6789932
> *^^^^^^ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ^^^^^^^
> *


??? so you leave your surfces at 2000 grit before painting? does the paint even stick??


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

If you automotive "professional" paints (not Dye) and dont smooth out the plastics it just looks like shit....its that simple

Whos got a pic of the Geo dash on here??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6791465
> *If you automotive "professional" paints (not Dye)  and dont smooth out the plastics it just looks like shit....its that simple
> 
> Whos got a pic of the Geo dash on here??
> *


ok but taking it pass 400-600 would be pointless.. after that you might have problems with adhesion.....


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6791465
> *If you automotive "professional" paints (not Dye)  and dont smooth out the plastics it just looks like shit....its that simple
> 
> Whos got a pic of the Geo dash on here??
> *


ok... what i get is... if you want it smooth, you sand then paint... if you want it stock looking you scuff then dye? is the dye in a rattle can or do you need a gun?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^True words^^^^^ although there is a alternatve to sanding its a product from SEM its called Sand Free 38363

and no you dont need a gun to shoot dye....if your going to use dye BUY SEM products there worth the cash....

http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/sem38363.html


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 20 2006, 11:07 AM~6791518
> *ok but taking it pass 400-600 would be pointless.. after that you might have problems with adhesion.....
> *



i think they may be some confusion here, the stages past 400 would be after paint.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 19 2006, 10:31 PM~6789131
> *if your just painting it, scrub it down with a scuff pad, sanding it like talked abotu above is just to make it smooth to shoot it liek the outsid eof the car
> *



i thought the piont was to make it as smooth of the outside, anything else would be a half step...

our philosophy on the "smooth as the hood" also caries over into the engine bay, check these cherried blocks...

steadymobbns'






































mine


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn jeremy, clownin' with that shit fool! that white looks nice it brings out the chrome... i don't think i've ever seen a white block! you guys get down!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^^Thanks mane......Support Lowrider Mag and check out the February issue with Jeremy inside the pages!

and come to think of it ive never seen a white block either


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 20 2006, 02:42 PM~6792787
> *^^^^^^Thanks mane......Support Lowrider Mag and check out the February issue with Jeremy inside the pages!
> 
> and come to think of it ive never seen a white block either
> *


hell yeah homie, you know i got that shit last week the day it came out! mad props to you guys!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks for the feature on your site also!! lovin your site bro! :biggrin: 

im sorry my other members are lazy and havent sent ya anything...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.fordmuscle.com/archives/2006/02...erior/index.php


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:uh: they still didnt smooth the plastics, maybe they didnt want that look?? :dunno:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

either way i dont think it matter if the plastics smooth unless you have a rice rocket


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:uh: Good thing "Certified Gangster" dosent seem to agree with you....I've heard he placed at the super show


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:uh: Good thing "Certified Gangster" dosent seem to agree with you....I've heard he placed at the super show   

Oh........... and please lets not forget "passion" you know the Lowrider of the year?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

daaamn... this fools clooownin! ha ha... :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 21 2006, 04:45 PM~6799862
> *:uh: they still didnt smooth the plastics, maybe they didnt want that look?? :dunno:
> *


not everyone likes the smooth finish, i rather have a nice leather wrapped dash with some nice stitching..


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:cheesy: incase you cant read....this is a painting a interior thread....please leave :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 21 2006, 10:50 PM~6801806
> *:cheesy: incase you cant read....this is a painting a interior thread....please leave :cheesy:
> *


yea. you shoud leave to..nowhere did he ask to smooth out his dash.. nor did he ask if painting it was "half steppin"


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Dec 21 2006, 05:52 PM~6800414
> *:uh:  Good thing "Certified Gangster" dosent seem to agree with you....I've heard he placed at the super show
> *


this topic is about painting interiors, which are usually plastic, certified gangster has NO plastic dash, its metal, so obviously it is going to be smooth :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 21 2006, 11:00 PM~6801871
> *this topic is about painting interiors, which are usually plastic, certified gangster has NO plastic dash, its metal, so obviously it is going to be smooth :uh:
> *


i guess hes talking abou the new panels they made for it...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 21 2006, 10:01 PM~6801885
> *i guess hes talking abou the new panels they made for it...
> *


what did they make????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 21 2006, 11:04 PM~6801909
> *what did they make????
> *


trunk,door panels and i think console.. not sure on the console part but i know they did alot to it


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 21 2006, 10:08 PM~6801933
> *trunk,door panels and i think console.. not sure on the console part but i know they did alot to it
> *


i thought that was all suede?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 21 2006, 11:10 PM~6801950
> *i thought that was all suede?
> *


before it was, they redid it for the 06 supershow


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 21 2006, 10:12 PM~6801968
> *before it was, they redid it for the 06 supershow
> *


crazy cant wait to see it with new shit, that car is fuckin off the hook, the engraving i love the most.


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 21 2006, 02:45 AM~6796102
> *http://www.fordmuscle.com/archives/2006/02...erior/index.php
> *


follow that and you cant go wrong homies


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 22 2006, 01:15 AM~6801995
> *crazy cant wait to see it with new shit, that car is fuckin off the hook, the engraving i love the most.
> *


He also painted the plastic speaker grilles and added chrome too just for the hell of it


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 20 2006, 01:11 PM~6791538
> *ok... what i get is... if you want it smooth, you sand then paint... if you want it stock looking you scuff then dye? is the dye in a rattle can or do you need a gun?
> *


parasol sells a good dye as well that has to be sprayed through a spray gun or a rattle can...most people just use sem


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 21 2006, 11:00 PM~6801871
> *this topic is about painting interiors, which are usually plastic, certified gangster has NO plastic dash, its metal, so obviously it is going to be smooth :uh:
> *



lol :uh: 

i have pics if you would like to see em.

and all we was tryin to do was put it out there and help some guys out with questions they had, and please dont forget about "the passion" you aint gonna see any rough plastics in that bitch either!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 22 2006, 12:30 PM~6805168
> *lol :uh:
> 
> i have pics if you would like to see em.
> ...


i didn't realize certified gangster now had plastic interior parts homie, and i wasn't hatin, thats fo sho, that car is sick!!! and i prefer smooth plastics anyways  but i'm not really a fan of plastic on a ol school impala, just my 2 cents.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

he didnt do all the plastics in c.g., just what was mentioned i think, but hell large is on here, maybe he can come in here and school all of us :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ill be startin project for painting my interior over break ... so ill post pics


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*could U use this same dye to repaint everything? like the headliner, seats (which are leather), panels??? could if this is the case...Id rather have my interior dyed then redone and keep the OG interior. Would it work on the seats,headliners, panels, dash, plastic trim, woodgrain?*


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

it will dye materials but i wouldnt do that unless its maybe some fuzzy doorseal trim....it would be cheaper to just redo the headliner in a different colored felt then it would be to dye it anyways


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 26 2006, 01:29 AM~6826113
> *it will dye materials but i wouldnt do that unless its maybe some fuzzy doorseal trim....it would be cheaper to just redo the headliner in a different colored felt then it would be to dye it anyways
> *


material to wrap a headliner will be around 60-70$ and will come out better anyways


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 26 2006, 12:58 PM~6827613
> *material to wrap a headliner will be around 60-70$ and will come out better anyways
> *


no it wouldnt be that much...i do upholstery and do this shit all the time...hes looking at about 45-50 shipped on 2 yards to recover a headliner and if he was dying he would be spending more then that and get a shittier look


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 27 2006, 01:41 PM~6836860
> *no it wouldnt be that much...i do upholstery and do this shit all the time...hes looking at about 45-50 shipped on 2 yards to recover a headliner and if he was dying he would be spending more then that and get a shittier look
> *


yea i was shootin a higher price because not everyone gets good deals.. but ea headliners should be wrapped


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

also notice the plastic a pillars


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 holy fuck


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

that yellow fleetwood from the supershow is one of my favorites of all time... the attention to detail is amazing! especially the interior!


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 28 2006, 03:59 PM~6844878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

tons of GREAT info thanks a lot guys i'll post pics of my interior when im done with it!!!! im doing it ALL white with a black carpet


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

at discount auto parts and stores like that even walmart they sell a dye in a rattle can,i bought a can 2 try it out and i sprayed my door panal on the cutty adn i ran out in with just, that the upper part that normally wrapped and the door pull came out good but the arm rest is steady flaking so imm be using that sem dye 2 redo it and the rest of my parts,but 4 small parts i think that rattle can dye is str8 enuff 4 a street car


----------

